# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  petit serpent noir ?

## dedel

J'ai croisé un petit serpent cet après midi mais je ne sais pas ce que c'est donc si des herpétophiles passent dans le coin :
Il était tout petit (une 15aine de cm de long et plus fin que mon petit doigt), tout noir sauf à l'arrière de la tête deux traits jaune vif.
Assez agressif : quand il m'a vu il s'est tout de suite dressé avec la langue qui sortait, il n'a fui que quand je me suis penchée (et que mon ombre est "tombée" sur lui).
J'ai essayé de trouver des photos sur google et il ressemblait beaucoup à ça :

sauf que ça c'est une couleuvre à collier américaine donc c'est pas possible (et bien sûr pour une fois j'étais partie sans mon portable donc j'ai pas pu prendre de photo)

----------


## laulo

Bonsoir, tu as surement croisé une couleuvre à collier ( Natrix natrix ) de chez nous ^^

----------


## dedel

mais c'est possible qu'elle soit toute noire la couleuvre à collier de chez nous ? sur les photos que j'ai vu c'est pas le cas
/repartie chercher

----------


## dedel

c'est bon je viens de découvrir le mélamisme chez la couleuvre à collier qui explique la couelur de celle que j'ai croisé.
c'est cool, je suis contente d'avoir au moins identifié que c'était une couleuvre toute seule et de savoir maintenant de quelle espèce!
Merci Laulo!

----------


## laulo

J'avais réécris une réponse sans voir la tienne !!!

Mais contente que tu es trouvée ^^

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Une couleuvre à collier mélanique, sympa!

----------


## dedel

je crois que ça doit être la 2ème ou 3ème fois de ma vie que je croise un serpent. C'est impressionnant comme c'est discret ces petites bêtes là!

----------


## laulo

Chez moi, il y a beaucoup de couleuvres à collier de toute taille, les petites se font attaquer par mes chats, j'arrete pas de leur dire de ne pas y toucher mais ils le font, ils sont betes car si ce sont des vipères ça va pas arranger leurs affaires !!!

----------


## majestic333

En faite, ce jour-là, tu avais simplement dû croiser une couleuvre à collier mélanique. 
 On en trouve en France comme en Amérique.

----------


## Delphane

Y'a longtemps, en promenant le chien, j'étais tombée sur la version adulte qui dormait au soleil... j'ai mis un moment avant de trouvé ce que j'avais vu, mais c'était bien ça aussi, je pense. 
J'avais hésité un moment avant de l'attraper, mais du coup, le chien l'a fait partir...  ::

----------


## loulouk

jolie bestiole en tout cas  ::

----------

